# USA Oly Trials, Stage 2 starts today 9am Pacific in Chula Vista



## red_elan10 (Apr 23, 2008)

USA Archery is onsite to cover the event via usarchery.org and on Twitter. A handy guide for viewing, with all links in one place (including team selection procedures, current standings after first trials, event schedules and more) is located at http://www2.teamusa.org/USA-Archery...d-Paralympic-Team-Trials-Begin-This-Week.aspx, along with a photo gallery at bottom of page from day one (which was official practice for Olympic Team Trials and unofficial practice for Paralympic Team Trials).


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like Brady is blowing everyone away....double the X of his closest competitor if I read it right....it ain't over until its over but there sure is a big spread from the old school to the new school, clearly defined.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Congrats to Miranda for taking the lead in the points system! She's doing great!


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

And Tom Stanwood put together a solid round!!! WTG!


----------



## Old Newbie (Apr 14, 2011)

And to Khatuna Lorig for staying strong! AWESOME! Congratulations to all these great athletes for making it so far!


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

As strong as Brady's been shooting, little bit of a surprise that Joe Mc beat him in the second match... not that it will effect much. And nice to see Joe F and Jake taking advantage of his first 3 matches to get back up there. Hope Daniel can put together some good matches today and start climbing the rankings!

Anyone know what the weather conditions are like, Khatuna mentioned it was "London like weather". Average match ends seem low, must be fighting a wind?


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

Thank you to Easton for keeping us updated all day on twitter and Facebook. 

Best of luck to all the shooters!


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

weather in Chula - 64 degrees, overcast, 7mph wind.


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

lksseven said:


> weather in Chula - 64 degrees, overcast, 7mph wind.


Winds are low but I'm sure nerves are high.


----------



## agillator (Sep 11, 2011)

Best of luck to limbwalker with gratitude for his generous help around here.


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

agillator said:


> Best of luck to limbwalker with gratitude for his generous help around here.


Looks like limbwalker is shooting well and has moved up. Now he's sandwiched in between Peter Kelchner and Daniel McLaughlin, two young up-and-coming archers.


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

I really hope John (Limbwalker) continues to improve. He has helped all of us here and when I see him in Columbus, I always benefit as an archer and from his thoughtfulness. I also used to shoot with Staten Holmes and he is one focused person - so good to see him move up some during the first days scoring. When I last saw Mary Hamm in February, she had a bow in one hand and a baby on one hip....


----------



## red_elan10 (Apr 23, 2008)

Everyone, please watch these two links for updates throughout the week:

http://www.twitter.com/usaarchery
http://www2.teamusa.org/USA-Archery/Resources/Team-Selection-Results.aspx

We are updating match results and overall standings after each match at both links, so everyone can follow the excitement. Photos will be uploaded on each day's feature story at http://www.usarchery.org (internet connection permitting for photo uploads)

Thanks!


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

Limbwalker over Kaminski....I wish I had been there. Interesting. Wonder if it was morning or afternoon as the weather stated strong left to right winds in the afternoon.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

John Magera is a gamer. Definitely a guy you'd want in your foxhole.


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

G33k said:


> Thank you to Easton for keeping us updated all day on twitter and Facebook.
> 
> Best of luck to all the shooters!


Geez, I wrote Easton but I meant USAA


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

is there any video on YouTube yet?


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

atjurhs said:


> is there any video on YouTube yet?


I seriously doubt there will be. This is a USAA event, and like the USAT events, they won't be taping it.


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

If only they had a fan reporter at the event to film and give commentator


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Huntmaster said:


> I seriously doubt there will be. This is a USAA event, and like the USAT events, they won't be taping it.


Long story regarding webcasting the trials. I can drop two hints as to why it's difficult. USOC and Part 40. 

More when I get back home. Typing on my iPhone with a lengthy discussion is hard and the schedule out here at the CVOTC is quite tight. 

-Steve


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

I know there are good conversations regarding webcasting. It can be pulled off with the right knowledge and resources, but the logistics and cost are always a concern.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Matt Z said:


> I know there are good conversations regarding webcasting. It can be pulled off with the right knowledge and resources, but the logistics and cost are always a concern.


Less so logistics. And the CVOTC is blanketed with WiFi, even out in the fields, so coverage for Internet is great. 

It's more so the licensing. Not with USA Archery - they WANT to webcast. It's other entities that are pulling the puppeteer strings. 

Again, more when I get home and can type on a full keyboard. 

-Steve


----------



## red_elan10 (Apr 23, 2008)

USA Archery is bound by the USOC's Media Access Guidelines for all Olympic and Paralympic Trials events. USAA is allowed to take still photographs and distribute them, but the only entity able to film at length is NBC. Other entities are bound to no more than two minutes of footage, which must be shown within 48 hours of the events, must accompany a newscast and may not be disseminated via the internet. 

Unfortunately, there's no webcasting available at this event. Though it may be small consolation, two NBC affiliates and NBC Nightly News with Brian Williams are all taking footage and interviews this week for airing either this week or, in the case of NBC Nightly News, after the third Trials. USA Archery will share links as soon as those pieces are available!


----------



## red_elan10 (Apr 23, 2008)

Day Two and Three Photos are now posted: http://www2.teamusa.org/USA-Archery...25/Olympic-Trials-Match-Play-Intensifies.aspx (scroll to bottom of page to view)


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

TeamUSA.org is now reporting "cut to eight - confirmed". So. For us Texans in the men's recurve, Staten Holmes is shown as #9 and John Limbwalker Magera is shown as #11. I have not checked the women's results. I want to give a great round of applause for these two Texans who competed with great heart. All the athletes - male and female- are to be commended as they sacrificed so much for this sport. I would like to know from those who know the other competitors, which "married with kids" archers made the cut into the eight. Butch Johnson is up in top four and I don't know his situation or that of others. I would expect the top four archers have different lives. I do know that "time on target" and single-mindedness is needed to maintain an elite level of skill. Kudos to all who compete in this sport at every level.


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

After just dealing with a big NCAA event, I feel the pain of the corporate sponsor / media restrictions. It's frustrating no doubt but a necessary one.


----------



## red_elan10 (Apr 23, 2008)

@tigersdad - I can speak for Butch that he has a day job managing a large pro shop in New England and coaching young Olympic hopefuls. He has one son (grown) and a relatively "normal" life - but makes time to shoot for several hours each morning and has long practice days on his days off.


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

red elan10, Thanks for the data on Butch. I think having the same data on other elite archers can prove illustrative of what having life distractions or the lack of such can do to training time. When Limbwalker made the 2004 Oly. team, he also had kids but could step outside his door and shoot out to 90 meters, I recall. Then there is the mental game which really determines success. In terms of that, I find it interesting that John beat two of the top four....playing to the opponents game? My racquetball friend has 30 years on me and years in the sport...I tell him, as I am being shellacked, that he needs to play a better player so he can improve.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

the playing field for these 16 guys is really 'so small' - Limbwalker's three arrow average was 26.746, and the 8th placer Dan Schuller's 3 arrow average was 26.984. That's a per arrow avg of 8.915 to 8.994. So over 15 matches worth of arrows, that's probably the difference of a handful of arrows being a '9' instead of an '8', with the other arrows being the same score. Probably the total distance difference of 4 inches deciding who stays and who leaves. Yeesh!


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

ikssseven, Thanks for posting that. A difference of 0.079 !!!! So much turns on so little - yet so much effort goes into that. Got to be a lesson there. I agree with your "foxhole" post.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

When you use average on such a small number of arrows, number resulting does not give the real feel of the difference. But 0.079 points average per arrow * 72 arrows = 5.68 points difference, that at top level means around 15 positions in a World Cup tournament qualification round...


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Vittorio,

Yes, you're right. But that just further makes my point - these elite archers are so good and so closely matched that just a few/just a couple/just one "x" difference is critical. At 70meters! Most onlookers see a bunch of guys shooting arrows on a football size field. But the top 7 guys all averaged over 9 points per arrow - so that's 7 guys who are really all competing within a 9.6" circle. It's like watching a bunch of angels dancing on the head of a pin.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Isn't fan interest great! Media coverage has grown from an extra to essential where more and more is wanted in just a short time.


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

It is curious and frustrating that NBC commitments preclude the NGB from filming the proceedings when not in conflict with NBC. 

Self promotion is the lifeblood of niche sports like archery. Things like the USAA website linking to archery stories at other sites, providing film coverage of important events, are important to promote the sport.

If there is enough will, there has to be an accommodation to be reached with all interested parties.


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

Gabe - it's all about media rights, when dealing with the NCAA we were not allowed to film anything for our project as all media rights were owned by CBS and Turner Sports. Even the web related work needed to be approved by CBS. They pay billions to own the media to broadcast the footage and sell advertising as its their business model and the protect it at the highest degree.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Hey there everyone. Finally back at home after a long drive, long week, and two nice days with my wife in the mountains of SW New Mexico! 

Weather was most definitely London-like. Literally changed every 10 minutes. Especially on the last day. Wind was challenging on day 1, as it started out East, moved to North, then finished SW all in the course of a few hours. It was never real strong, but it was that darn frustrating "8" instead of a "9" wind that just drives a guy nuts all day long...

I have to say I was most proud of how all 16 of the men conducted themselves. Real gentlemen and a pleasure to shoot with - all of them. For me, it was like a college class reunion and I was getting to "catch up" with old friends while I shot with them. 

Some of our young archers are most impressive competitors - Both Daniels (Schuller and McLauhlin) are just fine young men that are super tough. Matt impressed me again so much with his attitude and competitive spirit. Wukie, Fanchin and Kaminski were all models of hard work and dedication. My hat is off to them. Stanwood is just as good as I remember him. A fun guy, and super competitor. Vic and Butch were great to shoot with once again. They always make me feel at home. And it was good to see Joe McGlyn and Staten out there competing again. They both won some good matches (like Joe's one arrow shoot-off against Brady!) that they can be very proud of. And I don't think there is a nicer, more fun guy to shoot a round of archery with than Jeff Anderson. He's just great company on the line. 

And of course Brady is just a shooting machine. But also very helpful to me diagnosing some equipment issues I'm working on with SKY and offering helful opinions about what he thinks works best. I also enjoyed getting to know his grandparents. Wonderful, salt-of-the-earth folks from beatiful Payson, AZ (a great Western mountain town).

It was good to catch up with some of the ladies too, like Jenny and Mary Hamm. To give Khatuna a fist pump and have her know what I meant - a silent "go get 'em" for the older "parent" crowd. 

I was sad to leave when I did, but glad to leave it in the capable hands of our top 8 U.S. archers - both men and women.

We are very lucky to have the individuals we have involved in this sport at this level. True ladies and gentlemen that will represent us well in London.

And I am truly blessed to get to compete on the same field as these archers, and every now and them, come out on top of a match, shake hands, and know that we will meet again.

John


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

midwayarcherywi said:


> It is curious and frustrating that NBC commitments preclude the NGB from filming the proceedings when not in conflict with NBC.
> 
> Self promotion is the lifeblood of niche sports like archery. Things like the USAA website linking to archery stories at other sites, providing film coverage of important events, are important to promote the sport.
> 
> If there is enough will, there has to be an accommodation to be reached with all interested parties.


NBC pays billions of dollars to keep the rights to certain sports. Coke does too. And many others. So they are very jealous of what they pay for, and rightfully so. 

I cannot tell you how many oddball hoops that had to be jumped through while working at the OTC this past week. I don't envy Teresa in trying to keep track of everything. 

For example, we could mention in our announcements (either as a DoS or when I was the announcer during the elimination rounds) our USA Archery sponsors, like United Airlines or Nike or Hoyt. But if you had a Hoyt hat on, and the logo was larger than 2", you got the duct tape treatment. Gotta love rule 40. 

And, this may very well be one of the most restrictive Olympics so far, and I suspect that the USOC is being forced to take the lead from the London organizers. Why? Some pro photographers that I know have told me that they are being told what they can and can't take pictures of, and there have even been some recent news reports confirming that there were pro photographers in London that were accosted by security forces in the venue areas in an attempt to enforce their own version of Rule 40. It was even reported on tech blogs like Gizmodo, so the outrage is not being kept quiet. 

I say, good luck trying to control the sheer mass of amateurs taking pictures during the summer games. 

On a good note, NBC Universal did say that if there is a camera there, they will be streaming the action. So there is a extremely high probability that archery will be live streamed.


----------



## OldSchoolNEO (May 11, 2009)

limbwalker said:


> Hey there everyone. Finally back ...


John, you are truly a class act. 
One whom embodies and exemplifies what being a true sportsman is all about.
Everyone here benefits form your many contributions and we are all quite prod of how you performed at the trials.
Great job and thank you for being you!!


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Beastmaster said:


> NBC pays billions of dollars to keep the rights to certain sports. Coke does too. And many others. So they are very jealous of what they pay for, and rightfully so.
> 
> I cannot tell you how many oddball hoops that had to be jumped through while working at the OTC this past week. I don't envy Teresa in trying to keep track of everything.
> 
> ...


The whole franchise becomes more valuable when more people are exposed to the sport. 

It kind of reminds me of the myopic view Bill Wirtz had concerning the Chicago Blackhawks. His feeling was, don't show the Hawks on TV as it will keep potential ticket buyers away. What happened is the fan base shrank over the years and revenues declined. When he died, his son put the games back on TV and the Blackhawk fan base grew as exposure increased. Guess what, revenues went up as well.

NBC has way more to gain by having the sport become popular. I don't pretend to have the answers, but there has to be a way to get the sport front and center. The 2009 filming of Nationals was great. I don't think NBC revenue was affected by one dime. Denise was a very credible and good commentator.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Gabe - it's all about media rights, when dealing with the NCAA we were not allowed to film anything for our project as all media rights were owned by CBS and Turner Sports. Even the web related work needed to be approved by CBS. They pay billions to own the media to broadcast the footage and sell advertising as its their business model and the protect it at the highest degree.


Ah yes, it is getting quite out of hand IMO. Just like our tax code and so many other things, I wonder when we will reach the boiling point beyond which nobody really knows all the rules. 

In 2004, I found it quite ironic that I had to purchase images of myself if I wanted a copy. I mean, the athletes are why the photographers are there, right? And without them, the photographers wouldn't have a job, right? Oh well. It's certainly a strange world we live in today.

John


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

my 2 favorite sports are golf and archery and i use the name "tigerhood" in some of the international sports forums..

one of my sports is highly televised and the other is not so i do get frustrated at this situation too...

i have also been involved in our national sports body for both sports as an official and whenever we negotiate for media coverage in our bigger events it's always an uphill battle for archery..

in the end it's all about money and business guys...unless you own a tv station..


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

limbwalker said:


> Ah yes, it is getting quite out of hand IMO. Just like our tax code and so many other things, I wonder when we will reach the boiling point beyond which nobody really knows all the rules.
> 
> In 2004, I found it quite ironic that I had to purchase images of myself if I wanted a copy. I mean, the athletes are why the photographers are there, right? And without them, the photographers wouldn't have a job, right? Oh well. It's certainly a strange world we live in today.
> 
> John


John,

In today's world of hyper regulation and legal parsing, 'taxpayers' ... 'athletes' ... all exist primarily to fund and serve the legal/government/media complex ... it's the ultimate "do as we say, not as we do" scenario.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Watch them get MY immage for free LOL


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Huntmaster said:


> Watch them get MY immage for free LOL
> 
> View attachment 1353435


Yeah, and sack you for your kid's pic. Heck, I was surprised that I didn't get charged every time I mentioned a name on Friday.


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

limbwalker said:


> Hey there everyone. Finally back at home after a long drive, long week, and two nice days with my wife in the mountains of SW New Mexico!
> 
> Weather was most definitely London-like. Literally changed every 10 minutes. Especially on the last day. Wind was challenging on day 1, as it started out East, moved to North, then finished SW all in the course of a few hours. It was never real strong, but it was that darn frustrating "8" instead of a "9" wind that just drives a guy nuts all day long...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the first person account.

I met Brady's mom at the JOAD camp, where she was taking photos. She is very friendly and down to earth and told me a bit about Brady's early days shooting 3D archery. She and Mel invited all of the kids at the JOAD camp over to their home in Glendale for an archery clinic, with pool and pizza break, just before the Nationals.

It's a great thing about archery that the stars of the sport don't set themselves apart from the masses. Also encouraging that a talented and motivated guy like limbwalker has such a good chance.

What about 2016?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> What about 2016?


I plan on being there. If for no other reason than to keep the youngsters honest 

John


----------



## tigersdad (Jun 13, 2009)

This thread is beginning to reflect the frustration of people, I believe, in how this country and doubtless others (i.e. England) have continued to have corporate outlooks regarding their citizens.....guess we could begin the "Robinhood Society" and get some attention from King John...

But, ON to 2016 !!!!!!!!!


----------

